# MP3 brennen mit NeroBurningRoom



## Zorck (26. Mai 2002)

Hallo!
Passt zwar nicht ganz hier rein aber wo anders wär es noch unpassender. 

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob es eine Möglicheit gibt mit Nero auch MP3s zu brennen, die keine CD-Qualität haben. Es heißt immer wenn ich welche brennen will, dass er nur unter CD-Qualität brennen kann.
Nun sind diese aber nicht CD-Qualität. Gibt es da irgendwelche PugIns oder so.

Oder kann mir wer sagen was für ein Programm ich nehmen soll, dass auch schlechtere MP3s brennt.


----------



## Zorck (27. Mai 2002)

wenn ihr mir so nicht weiterhelfen könnt, dann kann mir wer vielleicht sagen, wie ich die MP3 in CD-Qualität bekomme.

Ich meine dass die Quali nich besser geht weiß ich. Aber dass Nero es aktzeptiert (44 kHZ oder so)


----------



## BubiBohnensack (27. Mai 2002)

Ich verstehe dich nicht so ganz.
Wenn du eine Daten CD erstellst, ist es Nero egal, was es für Bitraten (MP3) sind. Bei einer Audio CD werden alle MP3s egal welche Qualität (Bitrate) sie haben in Wave umgewandelt. Und zwar wie der CD-Player sie lesen kann. Also passen dann wieder nur 20 Lieder auf eine CD.
Such dir eine Möglichkeit aus.


----------



## Zorck (27. Mai 2002)

Das ist mir schon klar!
Wenn er das so machen würde, wäre das auch echt super *ABER* Nero sagt, dass er nur MP3s in CD-Qualität unterstützt. Also scheint es nicht egal zu sein welche Bitrate das MP3 hat.
Genau das ist doch meine Frage gewesen.

Ich hoff du hast mein Problem jetzt verstanden.
Vielleicht kann mir werd helfen.


----------



## foxx21 (28. Mai 2002)

wär mal hilfreich zu wissen was du für ne version von nero hast vielleicht unterstützt eine ältere version das nicht so also beim mir gehts einwandfrei, einfach eine audio cs und die mp3's reiziehn er konvertiert sie binne ein paar millisekunden in wav und schon kanns los gehen.


-greez


----------



## Zorck (28. Mai 2002)

Ist mir schon klar. Hat auch immer so funktioniert. 
Nur jetzt bei ein paar halt nicht.
Ich hab Nero 5.
Vielleicht hat jetzt mal wer nen produktiven Vorschlag.


----------



## KickBillGates (28. Mai 2002)

mmh versuch mal als Brennprog Feurio zu benutzen.
das hat bei mir alle MP3s gebrannt. Zu bekommen unter http://www.feurio.de


----------



## Zorck (28. Mai 2002)

Hab ich schon mal von gehört.
Also ich werds mal ausprobieren und mich dann melden, wenns funzt!


----------



## Zorck (28. Mai 2002)

ECHT SUPER!
Kann ich nur weiter empfehlen. Ist zwar auf dem ersten Blick etwas unübersichtlich aber cool.
Ne bißchen doof ist auch, dass wenn man sich noch nicht wirklich für dass Produkt entschieden hat  (d.h. unendlich lange die uneingeschränkte ShareWare Version verwendet) dass dann ein bißchen viel Hinweise kommen aber egal.


----------

